# Flying the Home Sky



## pez (Oct 23, 2021)

This frame from a 2017 airshow has a featureless blown-out backlit sky. Which I replaced with a shot of the sky captured from my driveway (in PS).


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

Pretty cool shot, pez. Can't complain about that sky, it's too perty.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice shot of the Blue Angels FA-18 Super Hornets! They are always fun to watch. 75 years of showing off, can you believe it!?


----------

